# Death by filter?



## Breezy79

So today my brand new female betta passed away :'(. Anyway she did because she got stuck in between the filter and the wall of her aquarium, yesterday I had to rescue her from the same spot. Is it common for betta fish to like to squeeze in between things?


----------



## PersuAzN

sorry for your loss. Mine swims behind my heater a lot... Doesn't get stuck but its a tight space.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Im so sorry 4 your loss. My old Betta used 2 do that but, I think he was like staying there b-cuz he had ich. He's in a better place now. I miss him. But I am making sure that my present Betta, Lebron, is getting better care.


----------



## Pogthefish

i have had fish die by filter because they were sick whin i got them. healthy fish its not normal, but it is very possible, you should see if you can find a way to get the filter away from the wall before adding a betta.


----------



## Fabian

I've never thought bettas will go there :shock:
My bettas never did.


----------

